# Spot the difference..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.








:wink:

ray.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

No... it's defeeted me.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

BillCreer said:


> No... it's defeeted me.


Compare and count the spiders legs in pic 1 & pic 2.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Jimmy, irony. :lol: 

tony


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

jimmyd0g said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> > No... it's defeeted me.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: .. "You cannot be serious" in a McEnroe voice :lol: :lol: :lol: ..

You are toooo good for us :wink: ..

ray.


----------



## tomm1 (Aug 31, 2009)

too deep for me , is this a leg pull or what ?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Could it be the Chardina effect?


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

I've had a look but tbh I haven't got a leg to stand on when it comes to answering this one

still best foot forward ........


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tonyt said:


> Could it be the Chardina effect?


Nearly Tony.

It's the Chardonnay effect.

The spider is obviously legless!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

One's got a picture of a Ar**hole the other ones just a Dot :twisted:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The chicken does not look scared in pic 2 'cos it doesn't like spiders?  

But this is definitely not PC 'cos you are specifically targetting the disabled, how would you feel if you were an arachnid from a minor ethnicity group and were born without any limbs !!! Maybe it's Mum was taking an unproven anti-emetic while? :roll: 8O 

Dave


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Or as the non PC, Peter Cook might have observed..............Mr. Spider. You are deficient in the leg division to the tune of eight.


----------

